# noisey water pumps



## xstitcher49

hi, we have recently bought a chausson welcome 55(05) and after a weekend trying it out, found the water pump very, very noisey.as it's 1st motorhome have no idea if this is normal. dealer saying they are noisey. can anyone let us know what is right for water pumps. many thanks sarah


----------



## rayc

xstitcher49 said:


> hi, we have recently bought a chausson welcome 55(05) and after a weekend trying it out, found the water pump very, very noisey.as it's 1st motorhome have no idea if this is normal. dealer saying they are noisey. can anyone let us know what is right for water pumps. many thanks sarah


I had a welcome 75 and it was noisy compared to the same pump in my current Rapido. It is not so much the pump but the way Chausson mount them. On mine it was fitted to the inside of a furniture housing on a couple of rubber mounts. I messed around a bit providing better dampening and the sound was considerably reduced. Try removing it from its current mounting and some trial and error.


----------



## Scattycat

They are not on for long, but yes, water pumps are noisey.

If that's the worst thing you have to put up with and found worrying

Get over it and enjoy your MH :lol:


----------



## ched999uk

Ours was noisy and like others have said moved it and made sure it isn't touching anything other than the rubber mounts. I also fitted a small accumulator, this damped out some of the noise and the pump also runs less. i.e. in the night flushing the loo and washing hands doesn't cause pump to run as accumulator has enough water under pressure to not cause pumps pressure switch to cut in.


----------



## zappy61

Pumps are noisy per se and something you have to live with. I often think why this is in todays technology, I would think that they could be designed better. We always switch ours off when we leave the M/H and always at night as sometimes you do get the odd cut in for a couple of seconds.

Graham


----------



## rayc

zappy61 said:


> Pumps are noisy per se and something you have to live with. I often think why this is in todays technology, I would think that they could be designed better. We always switch ours off when we leave the M/H and always at night as sometimes you do get the odd cut in for a couple of seconds.
> 
> Graham


My Rapido has the pump fitted to the top of the water tank which is inside the dinnettte seat and is very quiet compared to the Chausson which had it fitted to a wall board. Yes pumps are noisy but the amount of noise experienced can be down to the design of the MH.


----------



## zappy61

rayc said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumps are noisy per se and something you have to live with. I often think why this is in todays technology, I would think that they could be designed better. We always switch ours off when we leave the M/H and always at night as sometimes you do get the odd cut in for a couple of seconds.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> My Rapido has the pump fitted to the top of the water tank which is inside the dinnettte seat and is very quiet compared to the Chausson which had it fitted to a wall board. Yes pumps are noisy but the amount of noise experienced can be down to the design of the MH.
Click to expand...

Hi Ray,
Mines a Shurflow Classic mounted on the floor on a 20mm thick rubber sheet with a pressure vessel in the line and it is quite noisy. I think it maybe because of the pump design being displacement. If anyone's got any better suggestions for a quiet installation they would be welcome by a good many I think.

Graham


----------



## G4EKF

I have a Chausson Welcome 78eb and also found the pump was a bit loud. I installed some loft insulation around the pump during last winter for frost protection and noticed a slight reduction of the noise.
It is also good to hear the pump running especially when a tap has not been fully turned off, this saves on the water or leaks inside the vehicle.
My friend has motor home and when he switched on the power to the pump he kept hearing the pump running and on investigation discovered that the frost had damaged the water filter and the water was flooding inside of the vehicle.
It's a good sign to hear the pump running, don't worry about it.

Regards

Steve

G4EKF


----------



## norrie

anyone who cant spell noisy...maybe deserves a noisey pump...sorry I just could not resist it....lol


Norrie


----------

